# Wo liegt das root directory?



## PollerJava (11. Aug 2010)

Hi,

ich hätte eine Frage zum root directory und zwar muss ich eine XML- Datei in diese root- directory geben:

crossdomain.xml for Flex apps | Flex Developer forums

Ich habe mir ein Dynamic Web Project erzeugt und dieses Dynamic Web Project ist in eine *.ear- Datei gepackt. In der *.ear- Datei habe ich ein XML- file META-INF/application.xml, in welchem folgendes steht:


```
<application xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee" xmlns:application="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee/application_5.xsd" xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee/application_5.xsd" version="5">
  <display-name>MyApplication</display-name>
  <module>
    <web>
      <web-uri>MyWar.war</web-uri>
      <context-root>myRoot</context-root>
    </web>
  </module>
</application>
```

die Frage ist jetzt , wo gebe ich die Datei vom Link hin, wo ist das root directory der Anwendung? Muss ich da crossdomain.xml in die *.ear geben oder in die *.war und wohin?
Vielen Dank
lg


----------



## maki (11. Aug 2010)

In die war.


----------



## PollerJava (11. Aug 2010)

Also direkt unter dem Projekt oder in den Ordner WebContent?
lg


----------



## maki (11. Aug 2010)

WebContent natürlich.

Solltest dich imho mit der Struktur einer WebApp näher befassen, ist  ja wichtig wie du siehst'


----------



## PollerJava (11. Aug 2010)

Dsa hab ich schon gemacht und die Struktur ist mir auch ziemlich klar.
Zu meiner Verteidigung muss ich sagen, dass es im Eclipse- Browser (im eingebetteten Browser) nicht funktioniert aber wenn ich den Firefox aufmache und die URL eingebe, funktionierts, 
keine Ahnung wieso?


----------

